# Nice to be here.



## brycemaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, everyone I'm Brycemaster! Pleased to meet you all, and I hope we can all have some good discussions in the near future. Erm...With regards to my training I have achieved (So-called) "Master" of Muay Thai (sorta like 1st dan but different) and I am currently training in To-shin Do and I have a blue/black belt. Now that the introductions are out of the way let's martial talk!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## brycemaster (Mar 7, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Hello, welcome to MT





stickarts said:


> Welcome to MT!



Thanks, both of you!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello, brycemaster!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Fabio (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome!  I'm new here too.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Pick a thread and jump in..


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## brycemaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind welcome.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 8, 2008)

You are most welcome - how about that for economy of wordage?  

Two meanings, one sentence ... then again I had to explain it's cleverness, so maybe it wasn't that clever ... and then I blathered on a bit more ... oh darn it :lol:!

Welcome aboard, *Bryce* .


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 22, 2008)

Hellow my friend, enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## myusername (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool! Muay Thai looks brutal! Much respect and welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

